# dentist/paphos



## sandra46 (Apr 21, 2009)

can anyone give us the telephone no. of Dr Lena above York sweets? i've seen quite a few recommendations but don't have a contact number.
thanks


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Lenia Efthymiou's number is 26 946 863. I have also heard good reviews - to each his own is all I will or can say. If you are a new patient you may not get an appointment any time soon - or that was the response we got when we called. When she found out my wife wanted to do the 500 Euro Zoom Whitening then we got in right away of course! If you can't get an appointment I can recommend another very nice and professional lady. And, we have tried a few a dentists. I'm sure there will be other recommendations too if needed. Good luck!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I also think the less said the better as far as my own experience with her is concerend.
I went once and never again but I know some people think she is great. It all a matter of personal experience isnt it?
I use a young fairly newly qualified guy who trained in Athens and Sheffield. His attitude is far more like the British dentists and his equipment and his methods are the most up to date.
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

I think she is good i hate dentist but she took time to calm me,
dont know about big jobs but fillings , extaction, clean&polish all less than scotland.
If you are in pain she will try to see you as soon as poss,(first time i called was seen in 2 days). long wait if you need check up , but once you are on books they are pe booked in .
says it all she is very busy .
Tricia


----------



## Aase (Jul 8, 2007)

I travel from Limassol to see Dr Lenia and it is well worth it! I am having all my amalgam fillings (lots!) replaced and had been recommended her by several people. She is excellent, so far I have replaced six fillings and the most expensive replacement (big filling!) cost 30 euros! I also took my kids to see her after seeing a very well known pediatric dentist in Limassol who told me they needed six fillings each on their baby teeth and then charged me 140 euros for the check-up! Dr Lenia fixed a temporary filling on my daughter and filled two cavities on my son and charged 50 euros for all of it. Also, she does not use gas or anastatics but prefers to take it easy so that the kids do not get scared of the dentist at an early age. 

She is very busy and I needed a recommendation to get in. Once you get in then they will find appointments for you, I still prefer to book them well in advance though!


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Aase, ,yes that why i like her, big kid she took over a hour calming me down slowly slowly, to have tooth out(did offer to get me some valuim but we got there in end.
ps nice to see you here long time no chat , hope all is well and you are all happy here as we are .
Tricia


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I also think the less said the better as far as my own experience with her is concerend.
> I went once and never again but I know some people think she is great. It all a matter of personal experience isnt it?
> I use a young fairly newly qualified guy who trained in Athens and Sheffield. His attitude is far more like the British dentists and his equipment and his methods are the most up to date.
> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


Can't be bad if he trained in Sheffield!! Plenty of gobs there to practise on!!!


----------



## Maureen Allen (Oct 22, 2008)

*Dentist*

Hi Veronica
Can you give me the name and tele/address of your Dentist 

One other thing - do you know when applying for a Temp Residents Permit do we need passport size photo's and if so do you know colour/b&W and actual size accepted tried to get this info on Cyprus Goverment website but could not find any info.
Many Thanks
Maureen


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Maureen Allen said:


> Hi Veronica
> Can you give me the name and tele/address of your Dentist
> 
> One other thing - do you know when applying for a Temp Residents Permit do we need passport size photo's and if so do you know colour/b&W and actual size accepted tried to get this info on Cyprus Goverment website but could not find any info.
> ...


Hi Maureen,
his name is Phillippos Lambrianou
Tel 26931343

As for pics for residents permit I think the normal pics that you use for passports are the ones you need.

Veronica


----------



## Maureen Allen (Oct 22, 2008)

*Dentist*

Hi Veronica

We have now arrived in Cyprus and are settling into the Villa, so far no problems and everyone has been very helpful - cannot fault deliveries etc.

I have been out of touch via internet for a while travelling but I thought I asked you for the address of the dentist you mentioned,forgive me if I am repeating myself.
Regards.Maureen


----------



## Maureen Allen (Oct 22, 2008)

*Dentist*



Veronica said:


> Hi Maureen,
> Oops just found your reply with Dentist name sorry


----------

